
An Android WiFi App I Need - acangiano
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/04/an-android-wifi-app-i-need.html
======
timmins
Sounds like he's looking for Tasker. One of the first apps I install after a
wipe.

[https://market.android.com/details?id=net.dinglisch.android....](https://market.android.com/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm)

I'm pretty sure he's not going to see this reply but I thought any HNer that
thought "that would be helpful" should see this app. There is likely a better
way using solely Tasker but this is my first run at solving.

New Profile: On Time event: repeat every 30 minutes from start time to end
time.

Add action: Net dialog: Wifi to on.

The whitelist would reside in Wireless Settings. Any AP already connected
remains as a preferred AP. So, Tasker flips WiFi on and Android spots the AP.

Then, create an Exit event the Tasker profile. If Wifi Status is disabled then
turn Wifi off. Tasker recognizes two Wifi states, enabled (connected) and
everything else.

------
Maxious
As mentioned in the comments, there are already plenty of apps that do this. I
use JuiceDefender (Wifi on/off is the only thing based on location but it has
power source/battery level/time related features too) but Locale and Tasker
will do much more based on more triggers like mute ringer based on device
orientation.

A long time ago I thought how cool would it be if my Palm could HotSync over
bluetooth automatically based on location (time was easy to do) but 3G and
Google Calendar/Contacts have made that irrelevant.

------
ugh
Would such an app actually help? Is there, for example, a difference in power
usage between using a 3G connection for data and merely keeping it open and
listening for calls? If there is, those 30 minutes between checks for Wifi
could potentially be very taxing for the battery. Real world tests would
certainly be interesting.

(I only have an old dumb phone so I have no idea. I do see substantial
differences between using 3G on my iPad and using Wifi — 7h vs 10h — but when
I'm using Wifi I turn 3G off since I'm on a prepaid plan.)

~~~
CrazedGeek
It's completely anecdotal, but a friend of mine has an Evo that absolutely
couldn't last eight hours without dying. She added a widget to her home screen
that turns off any mobile data (2G and 3G). Now, with it off most of the day,
she regularly has 60-70% of battery life left at the eight hour point.

------
reedlaw
How hard is it to add the power control widget to the Home screen that turns
on and off WiFi with a single touch? I use this widget all the time.

~~~
mcherm
> I use this widget all the time.

So do I. Wouldn't it be nice if I didn't HAVE to -- that was the original
author's point.

The notes and comments on the article suggested that Y5 was a good, free tool
for this and I'm going to give it a try.

------
mootothemax
I think this is indicative of my only gripe with my Android phone: the woeful
experience of attempting to search for relevant apps via Google's app store.
I've been shocked at how easy it appears to be able to game the system by
keyword stuffing.

